# Angel Vivaldi's Drummer Bill Fore



## Fretless (Nov 8, 2013)

Angel Vivaldi just posted this video on youtube. I think it's a pretty awesome video. 


Gives a nice simple bit of info on their process, and really gives an amazing drummer a chance to shine a little (rather than vivaldi going first in the videos himself)


----------



## idontevenowna7string (Dec 12, 2013)

This dude absolutely kills it. One of metal's best, and damn near nobody's heard of him. I miss when he was with Mutiny. I prefer them to Vivaldi, I think he's a wankster.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 18, 2013)

idontevenowna7string said:


> This dude absolutely kills it. One of metal's best, and damn near nobody's heard of him. I miss when he was with Mutiny. I prefer them to Vivaldi, I think he's a wankster.



Vivaldi is wayyyy more tasteful than those "wanksters" bro. -.-' at least he writes his shit and takes time on it (much unlike Buckethead, Satch, Vai, and all these other guys. If you give a listen to their latest stuff, there is no feasible way you can disagree with me here.)

So now everyone looks down on guitar instrumental music all of a sudden?

Anyway, back on topic: Fore is seriously the man. I miss when he was with Mutiny Within. Their second album just wasn't the same without him.


----------

